# Saharah selling Cloud Flooring and Meadow Vista



## aericell (May 5, 2020)

TT'd again so she's back! If you bought from her last time you can buy again.

*Post with your IGN and island if you'd like to come!* Only taking 2-3 people at a time. Please leave through the airport only.

I didn't buy her rugs but I would assume they're the same as last time:
Small - Simple navy bath math
Medium - Fossil rug
Large - Brown shaggy rug


----------



## xiheeet (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I would love to drop by :>


----------



## klpierce17 (May 5, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 5, 2020)

Hello, would love to visit please!

IGN: Jayden 
Island: Cetacea


----------



## aericell (May 5, 2020)

xiheeet said:


> Hello! I would love to drop by :>





klpierce17 said:


> Me please!


IGN & islands please!


----------



## xiheeet (May 5, 2020)

LOEY said:


> IGN & islands please!


 Oops, sorry about that! I got too excited, haha
I'm Xe from Fernweh :">


----------



## ataraxy (May 5, 2020)

Would love to stop by! Ismail from Zenn-La


----------



## klpierce17 (May 5, 2020)

klpierce17 said:


> please!



sorry. Kp at Estrella


----------



## elphieluvr (May 5, 2020)

Leila from Arendelle

I’d like to come


----------



## corlee1289 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to get them! Corrine from Ceresia


----------



## jynxy87 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to stop by
Eugene from FlynsDream


----------



## chips_523 (May 5, 2020)

Id like to cone over. chips from chipsville


----------



## Aronthaer (May 5, 2020)

Hey! May I please come over? Girlfriend just got the cloud flooring and I've been very jealous haha


----------



## klpierce17 (May 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry I used my tickets. Didn’t realize I wouldn’t get the same flooring. Can I come back if you have time


----------



## Divinityy (May 5, 2020)

id love to come!
jes from valentia


----------



## klpierce17 (May 5, 2020)

klpierce17 said:


> I’m so sorry I used my tickets. Didn’t realize I wouldn’t get the same flooring. Can I come back if you have time


Dumb kp from Estrella : (


----------



## aericell (May 5, 2020)

klpierce17 said:


> I’m so sorry I used my tickets. Didn’t realize I wouldn’t get the same flooring. Can I come back if you have time


no worries!! you can come back now


----------



## Dufontee (May 5, 2020)

May I visit? Ilana from Arcadia


----------



## elo-chan (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!
Name: Vivi
Island: Rakuen


----------



## stargurg (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to visit! stephanie from arcadia <3


----------



## AggroCraig (May 5, 2020)

If it's not too late I would love to come by, Craig from Illyria


----------



## ashostraya (May 5, 2020)

Are you still open? Asho from Straya hehe


----------



## aericell (May 5, 2020)

Reopening for a bit if anyone’s still interested


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 5, 2020)

Yes, I'm interested!

ign: mori
island name: stormshore


----------



## Billlewe23 (May 5, 2020)

I’d like to visit please


----------



## aericell (May 5, 2020)

Billlewe23 said:


> I’d like to visit please


IGN and island please!


----------



## Gaby (May 5, 2020)

Canelle from Toofee~ could I come?


----------



## iovis (May 5, 2020)

If this is still open I'd like to visit! emily from eonia


----------



## Billlewe23 (May 5, 2020)

Billy Tanetane


----------



## morthael (May 5, 2020)

hopefully i’m not too late! morthael from terminus!


----------



## drchoo (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still doing this!


----------



## ayla<3 (May 5, 2020)

ayla from gardenia if this is still goin on ^^


----------



## Nia (May 5, 2020)

Hello, I would love to come see sahara! Isabelle from lonalulu


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2020)

I TT'd so she's back selling the same stuff. If you bought from her last time you can buy again to get another!!


----------



## Rinpane (May 7, 2020)

Hello! I wondered if I could come visit and buy from Saharah please, if this is still open?
My IGN is Rin, island is Shinsufiru. ^^


----------



## kewpiecorgi (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come!  Sophie from Castaway


----------



## analytic (May 7, 2020)

if ur able i would love to come by! maple from fairy cove


----------



## Kalle (May 7, 2020)

Could you DM me a code? I'd love to drop by in a few while I'm on break from work.


----------



## drchoo (May 7, 2020)

You can never be mad at more cloud flooring. I'd like to drop by!


----------



## Hobowire (May 7, 2020)

id like to come


----------



## brangein (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come too, Arya, Fairytail


----------



## carackobama (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to come by! my name is Cara from Stardust <3


----------



## H2406 (May 7, 2020)

I would also love to join if possible


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

If you are still open,  I'd love to drop in!


----------



## acnl.nancy (May 7, 2020)

I i'll like to come if this is still open! name is Nancy, island is sweet bay


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come!
Ign: Abriana
Island name: Mochi


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 7, 2020)

Hi I'd like come by! I'm natalie from betelgeuse


----------



## luna.cee (May 7, 2020)

Hey if it’s still open I’d love to visit!

maple - bera


----------



## skylucario (May 7, 2020)

Hey, are you still open? I’d love to come! (Macy from Celadon)


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come visit if you are still free  Charlie from Rainbow


----------



## Eirrinn (May 7, 2020)

Destiny from Greenwater
I’ve been looking for the cloud flooring FOREVER I’ll  gladly tip


----------



## slzzpz (May 7, 2020)

still offering?

bad hombre from isla dabs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2020)

I would like to come! Kat from Floaroma ~


----------



## Billlewe23 (May 7, 2020)

I’d like to come back and get some more please
Billy tane tane


----------



## reallylovesquids (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still doing this! i'm abel from tama new


----------

